# Mill and lumber pics



## EastmansWoodturning (Jan 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 23, 2015)

How about a little info about the mill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jan 23, 2015)

Sure, what would you like to know? We saw a little bit of everything but mostly walnut, hard and soft maple, red and white oak, tulip poplar, beech. Occasionally others such as basswood (the two large boards pictured), elm, sassafras,ect.. It is a band mill and can be run with two people if need be as the edger is backwards and the table is connected to a pulley which tilts as shown to slide the board and edgings back over to the main belt. It is a newly constructed building finished this last summer and took 200 yards of concrete to pour the floor and 125 loads of bank gravel to help level the site for our use.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 23, 2015)

That's awesome! What a great looking building and mill set up. Thanks for sharing a little about it, very cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 23, 2015)

Very cool. Is this a full time job for you, or more of a hobby type business? Looks like a really cool setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jan 23, 2015)

Well let's just say I have and am involved in a lot of hobby type businesses that together create a full time job so I can try to make a living.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice looking setup! Thanks for sharing. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice setup. Looks like Abe Lincoln is running the mill.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 24, 2015)

We've got quite a few guys in our area with hats like that, Most of them their mill is run off a line shaft and no lights in the shop. Quite a few like that out in your area I'm assuming?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2015)

Nope not many Abe Lincoln hats in my area Colin lol.

I have a construction question now too. What is the purpose of the haydite block pony wall on two sides of the shop? Why not take the metal and studs all the way to the foundation - something to do with snow drift?


----------

